# Core2duo and Motherboard???????



## george101 (Mar 14, 2007)

hi guys i want to update my pc with a core2duo processor and a new motherboard. Can u plz suggest a good combination within 12k and give its details. Also i have a doubt. i use a 160GB PATA HDD now. Is there a motherboard that supports botha PATA and SATA / SATA II so that i can upgrade my HDD later? Also plz suggest a good graphics card with 5k.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 14, 2007)

You can buy 

Processor - E4300                                   Rs7900 
Mobo - Asus P5LD2-VM SE                        Rs.4100.
Graphic Card - XFX 7600GS 512MB             Rs.5500.

Yes you can use PATA on that MOBO i think


----------



## george101 (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for your reply sukhdeepsinghkohli
__________
but can u plz verify that it supports both PATA and SATA so that i can use present hdd now and upgrade later


----------



## assasin (Mar 15, 2007)

^^^  the mobo supports PATA,but afaik it supports only 2 PATA devices.so its better get a SATA II hdd.if u can increase ur budget,buy MSI P965 NeoF.its a far better performer and its based on 965 chipset.drawback is it doent hav onboard gfx.so u'll hav to spend bout 3k for a cheap gfx card (6200TC)


----------



## digiFriend (Mar 15, 2007)

it is better to buy E6300 then E4300
price of core 2 Duo E6300 @1.86 Ghz is Rs 8900. 
E4300 has no virtualization tech. and its FSB is 800 MHZ
while E6300 has virtualization  tech. and FSB 1066 MHZ


----------



## darklord (Mar 15, 2007)

digiFriend said:
			
		

> it is better to buy E6300 then E4300
> price of core 2 Duo E6300 @1.86 Ghz is Rs 8900.
> E4300 has no virtualization tech. and its FSB is 800 MHZ
> while E6300 has virtualization  tech. and FSB 1066 MHZ



So ??? whats the use  of Virtualisation now ? 
whats wrong with 800FSB ? 
I would definately not pay 1k more for those 2 things.
4300 has a 9x multi compared to 7x of 6300.9x helps a lot while OC'ing though.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> So ??? whats the use  of Virtualisation now ?
> whats wrong with 800FSB ?
> I would definately not pay 1k more for those 2 things.
> 4300 has a 9x multi compared to 7x of 6300.9x helps a lot while OC'ing though.



9x multiplier in 4300 would do no good if he plans to OC, the FSB can be a bottleneck if extensive OC is the need. Otherwise no difference between the two....

But for me.......C2D without OC is like egg without salt...

Virtulazation tech is not bad at all, however it entirly depends on ones use. Its like vmware but hardware assisted.With virtualization technology, you can turn one physical PC into several virtual systems, all running different applications and OSs. For example, theoretically you could run an FTP server on one, a Web server on another, have a database running on a third, and still be playing a game or surfing on the fourth.


----------



## darklord (Mar 15, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> 9x multiplier in 4300 would do no good if he plans to OC, the FSB can be a bottleneck if extensive OC is the need. Otherwise no difference between the two....
> 
> But for me.......C2D without OC is like egg without salt...
> 
> Virtulazation tech is not bad at all, however it entirly depends on ones use. Its like vmware but hardware assisted.With virtualization technology, you can turn one physical PC into several virtual systems, all running different applications and OSs. For example, theoretically you could run an FTP server on one, a Web server on another, have a database running on a third, and still be playing a game or surfing on the fourth.



9X multi wont help ???? :S
Take your case, you have ur 6300 @ 3GHz , 3000/7 = 428FSB
Where as with 4300, 3000/9 = 333 FSB 
Same speed at lesser FSB.Not many boards clock high FSB.965P and 680i/650i based boards can do that.
Also mostly @ 350-360 FSB,the strap changes  atleast happens with 975X.

I know what VT is,i never said its bad,but its definately not a feature thats a necessity.


----------



## george101 (Mar 16, 2007)

i've decided to buy E6300. Which is the best mobo for c2d within 8k with onboard graphics and ddr2. i want mobo with onboard grapihics so that i can buy nvidia 8600 or the like when it is launched. shud i go for intel original or asus. plz help guys. i'm very confused


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

if u r planning to buy a gfx card soon than get a mobo wit ocing capabilities rather than onboard gfx..


----------



## george101 (Mar 16, 2007)

but 8600 will be launched only on may i think and i'm getting pc this month
__________
well which is the best mobo for c2d within 8k with onboard graphics and ddr2 guys? plz reply soon


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 16, 2007)

Best MOBO according to me with onboard graphics is Intel DG965WH. I myself ordered it from USA back in Nov when it was not in India 

Only Drawbacks
1. Not for someone who like to overclock
2. Very specific on RAM. 1.8v and 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 Timings.


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Best MOBO according to me with onboard graphics is Intel DG965WH. I myself ordered it from USA back in Nov when it was not in India
> 
> Only Drawbacks
> 1. Not for someone who like to overclock
> 2. Very specific on RAM. 1.8v and 5-5-5 or 6-6-6 Timings.



Dont you think that it depends on the RAM ? regarding timings and voltages ? I dont think that board would be picky with RAM.1.8V 5-5-5 is something any god damn RAM is capable of doing.Pretty standard JEDEC spec.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Dont you think that it depends on the RAM ? regarding timings and voltages ? I dont think that board would be picky with RAM.1.8V 5-5-5 is something any god damn RAM is capable of doing.Pretty standard JEDEC spec.



Check out this 
*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/ddr2/index.htm

There are tons of reviews i have read about the RAM Issue. There is even a post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49320 The Guy wants to sell because he got Corsair RAM from USA and it wont work on it


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Check out this
> *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/ddr2/index.htm
> 
> There are tons of reviews i have read about the RAM Issue. There is even a post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49320 The Guy wants to sell because he got Corsair RAM from USA and it wont work on it


Dude !!! that guy has specifically mentioned his intent to overclock the RAM ,which is why he is selling the board.I dont think that is remotely related to compatibility issue.Also most of the well known RAM Modules from reputed companies have atleast a single SPD entry that is exact same as JEDEC spec so that it works flawlessly on all motherboards not causing compatibility issues.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Dude !!! that guy has specifically mentioned his intent to overclock the RAM ,which is why he is selling the board.I dont think that is remotely related to compatibility issue.Also most of the well known RAM Modules from reputed companies have atleast a single SPD entry that is exact same as JEDEC spec so that it works flawlessly on all motherboards not causing compatibility issues.



No Dude! PM him and ask. I couldnt find his post about the RAM issue. If you are still unsure about it, go to Google and search DG965WH reviews and see what you find 

I dont have anything against the MOBO, heck! i ordered this from USA and i love my MOBO but i just want to aware the people


----------



## deathvirus_me (Mar 17, 2007)

U could have found similar alternatives here ... even a MSI P965 Neo-F with a 7100GS would be better ...


----------



## moshel (Mar 18, 2007)

george101 said:
			
		

> but 8600 will be launched only on may i think and i'm getting pc this month
> __________
> well which is the best mobo for c2d within 8k with onboard graphics and ddr2 guys? plz reply soon



u can go for a 945 based mobo will come arnd 5k and has onboard gfx too(not too sure).


----------



## premsharma (Mar 19, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Best MOBO according to me with onboard graphics is Intel DG965WH. I myself ordered it from USA back in Nov when it was not in India



Don't agree with you. If you ordered from USA does not mean it is the best. You like it be happy with it. GMA 3000 sucks. Even ATI X200 onboard D102 is better than GMA 3000


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 19, 2007)

Be aware that all these boards are ddr2. If you don't have ddr2 memory in ur current setup, you'd have to change ur ram too.


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

wats the cost of a Asus P5B Dlx and P5N-E SLi mobo.which one of these will be a better board for C2D E6300?also suggest any other good mobos.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 19, 2007)

Other board is MSI P965 Platinum and would be arround 9000 - 10000 by now.


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> wats the cost of a Asus P5B Dlx and P5N-E SLi mobo.which one of these will be a better board for C2D E6300?also suggest any other good mobos.


I wouldnt compare these 2. one is a deluxe board and other one isnt.
Although i would take the P5N-E SLI for the 650i Chipset and the price.
P5B Dlx = 12-12.5k
P5N-E SLI = 7-7.5k


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

all i want is a mobo with good oc abilities.onboard gfx is not necessary cuz i already hav a 6600 gfx card.so which mobo sud i buy?


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> all i want is a mobo with good oc abilities.onboard gfx is not necessary cuz i already hav a 6600 gfx card.so which mobo sud i buy?


Asus P5N-E SLI makes sense.Performance wise 650i and 680i are same. Reason for that is the Northbridge in both is the SAME.Its the Southbridge that is different.680i uses NV 590 SLI as Southbridge to provide the additional PCIe lanes whereas 650i uses NV 430 as SB hence the lesser no. of PCIe lanes.

Asus has launched P5N32-E SLI Plus which is basically ditto similar to P5N32-E SLI looks wise and features wise BUT difference lies in chipset.Asus did something on their own,they clubbed 650i with NV 570 SLI to reduce costs yet offering similar OC platform.

Anyways coming back to the topic, Asus P5N-E SLI provides 1.6V+ Vcore and 2.5V+ Vdimm and ~ 1.8V VMCH. That board can crack 400FSB in a fraction of a second and can do 500 too but with better cooling.So OC wise,excellent board.It lacks the superior power circuitry of the Asus P5N32-E/Striker Extreme but still gets the job done.

BTW Striker Extreme and P5N32-E share the exact SAME PCB. 
Just a few Caps n stuff here n there.  
Heck even the PCB has Striker Extreme printed on it which is hidden by a BIG white sticker that says 'P5N32-E SLI'


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

So i sud buy P5N-E?will it better than P5B,i.e Intel 965 based mobos in all respect?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 19, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> 9X multi wont help ???? :S
> Take your case, you have ur 6300 @ 3GHz , 3000/7 = 428FSB
> Where as with 4300, 3000/9 = 333 FSB
> Same speed at lesser FSB.Not many boards clock high FSB.965P and 680i/650i based boards can do that.
> ...



mmmm point here, bad I missed that. The strap issues are with ASUS P5B as well. VT's significance entirly depends on ones use.

Its woud be good to see how well we can OC 4300 with P5B, if any one tries that.....
__________


			
				assasin said:
			
		

> So i sud buy P5N-E?will it better than P5B,i.e Intel 965 based mobos in all respect?



P5N is not "better" than P5B, it is targeted to a different user who plans to use the SLI feature, plus the only difference is the FSB which is 1333 in P5N case. ( We dont even have CPUs supporting 1333 FSB). Except that there is no difference and point getting a P5N, and AFAIK P5B is less expensive than P5N-SLI (I'd suggest u check out). P5B does not in no way and in any department lack in OC features. Its an OC enthuastic delight. P5B can crack 400 FSB in a jiffie as well, can even reach 600 with a simple BIOS update. Supports Quad core and has all features which any other P5B 965 series has.
P5B rocks, me and ranjan can vouch for that.

A piece of advice:: Do'nt go for SLI its more of a hyped stuff rather than actual performance. Instead save the money and go for a single high ended graphics card.


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^  thnx 4 the info dude.


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2007)

> So i sud buy P5N-E?will it better than P5B,i.e Intel 965 based mobos in all respect?


Hmmm...tricky question.Its upto you basically.Asus P5B is not a bad board at all,its very good.If you go for the Deluxe version, you get all the goodies associated with the regular Deluxe models from Asus.
If given a choice of P5N-E SLI Vs. P5B NON Deluxe, i would pick P5N-E SLI with eyes closed.
I would suggest,you compare both the P5N-E SLI and P5B Deluxe 1 on 1.See what all features you will be requiring and then decide.I personally feel the P5N-E SLI if a better or rather easier board for overclocking.Asus P5B Deluxe is known to have a non working or PITA 4:5 Divider.



> P5B does not in no way and in any department lack in OC features. Its an OC enthuastic delight.


Pls do not confuse him.IF you are talking of the Vanilla P5B,then yes it lacks in OC options.It has a mere 2.15V Vdimm. Whereas P5B Deluxe has 2.4V and P5N-E SLI has 2.5V



> P5B can crack 400 FSB in a jiffie as well, can even reach 600 with a simple BIOS update


Err..nope.400 FSB,piece of cake...agreed.600,well nope.Just cos the BIOS has added support to bump FSB upto 600,does NOT mean it can do 600 FSB.Heck 500 FSB itself can be quite a job to achieve 



> Supports Quad core and has all features which any other P5B 965 series has.


thats not true. 



> A piece of advice:: Do'nt go for SLI its more of a hyped stuff rather than actual performance. Instead save the money and go for a single high ended graphics card.


Its not mandatory to use SLI,is it  But if the board offers excellent OCability and VFM,why not go for it ? Heck i have had 4-5 different SLI boards till now,but i did SLI only once. 

I still stand by my statement,
1] P5N-E SLI Vs. P5B Dlx = your call,depends on your priorities and budget

2] P5N-E SLI Vs. P5B Plain = P5N-E SLI hands down. 

Hope this helps Assassin make his decision


----------



## assasin (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^  thnx 4 ur help.i think i'll go 4 P5N-E SLi,cuz P5B Dlx is beyond my budget at present.
as far as SLi set-up is concerned i'wont set-up SLi,never.
i think i'll do a few more rounds of googling and then decide.
anyway thnx to both of u for ur help.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 20, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Err..nope.400 FSB,piece of cake...agreed.600,well nope.Just cos the BIOS has added support to bump FSB upto 600,does NOT mean it can do 600 FSB.Heck 500 FSB itself can be quite a job to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M not gonna argue on your convections but yes for the above point almost every body on this forums knows that all ASUS 965 series supports Intel Quad core cpu through a simple Bios update, even vanilla P5B.

*tinypic.ca/thumbs/opt1174374143l.jpg


----------



## shyamno (Mar 25, 2007)

Any core2duo mobo ..with Nvidia chipset or Intel onboard graphics (good) ..

Suggest me..I don't have large budget to spend...minimum yet should be performing...

Whether..core2duo..and a low end mobo (above which u guys will say)..outperform...AMD dual core and a descent mobo (less budget)...

Budget= >Rs..7000


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> M not gonna argue on your convections but yes for the above point almost every body on this forums knows that all ASUS 965 series supports Intel Quad core cpu through a simple Bios update, even vanilla P5B.
> 
> *tinypic.ca/thumbs/opt1174374143l.jpg



'has all features which any other P5B 965 series has.' 
I was talking about this particular part of the statement,not the Quad Core support thing.
To name a few differences,
Asus P5B Deluxe - 2.4V+ VDIMM , 8 Phase Power 
Asus P5B - 2.15V VDIMM , 3/4 Phase power

I hope you get my point 

Darky
__________


			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Any core2duo mobo ..with Nvidia chipset or Intel onboard graphics (good) ..
> 
> Suggest me..I don't have large budget to spend...minimum yet should be performing...
> 
> ...



^^ In that budget,squeezing a decent C2D config is highly impossible. C2D is fast,no doubt but not good VFM. AMD X2 on the other hand is decently fast and good VFM. your call now.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 25, 2007)

*Similar to the one asked before ...as I want to clear my all question..*


My friend is upgrading his whole system.and I require some guidance from you guys in helping me choosing the best available configuration in low budget. 

Firstly I am saying the budget and main purpose of the upgradation. 

Budget= more or less MOBO+PROCE around 10-11 K( if later on he can increase to around 12-14 K  consider that part also) 

Secondly he want to use mainly for GAMING and a little bit of multimedia such as CS2 etc. 

So guys,Which platfrom should he go for AMD or INTEL keeping in mind the low budget and performance in Gaming. 

Suggest me the Motherboard and the precosser of the suitable platfrom along with the prices if possible. 

I am waiting for ur response.Please be quick as he is planning to buy in next couple of days.


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> *Similar to the one asked before ...as I want to clear my all question..*
> 
> 
> My friend is upgrading his whole system.and I require some guidance from you guys in helping me choosing the best available configuration in low budget.
> ...


With a budget of 10-11k, C2D is a tight fit.
AMD AM2 platform will squeeze in nicely.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ [Brisbane,65nm] - 4,800-5,000/-
Asus M2N-MX - 3,500/-
1Gb DDR2 533 RAM - 3,000/-

Works out to approx 13,000/-


----------



## george101 (Mar 25, 2007)

Guys shud i go for intel 965 series or nvidia nforce 650 based motherboard??????


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ Depends on many things.....pls specif your use,budget etc etc...


----------



## shyamno (Mar 25, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> With a budget of 10-11k, C2D is a tight fit.
> AMD AM2 platform will squeeze in nicely.
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ [Brisbane,65nm] - 4,800-5,000/-
> ...



I want to go for 512 MB DDR2 667 RAM....
And in this forum someone is quoting that AM2 4200+ is comming for 5k in kolkata,then should I go for that..if it it like that...

I think the mobo can be improved..a little bit..Please suggest me a descent mobo..The RAM is out of the budget of 12/13 k ..its only for the mobo and processor.


----------



## assasin (Mar 25, 2007)

^^^  if can inc ur budget by 1-2k then i'll suggest u to go for C2D E6300


----------



## shyamno (Mar 25, 2007)

...Core 2 duo E6300 will be around 8500..and to get the performance out of the porcessor..I need a descent mobo..worth around 7k...and the total  comes to around 15.5k which is out of my budget ???

But if you can suggest be a good combination which can fit the budget then pls do.
__________
Can anyone quote the prices of the following mobos..

1)ASUS M2NPV-MX
2)ASUS M2NPV-VM
3)ASUS  M2A-VM

Any Idea..of the third no. model..its performance with respect to the above two and its pricing..

And which is better ??


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> ...Core 2 duo E6300 will be around 8500..and to get the performance out of the porcessor..I need a descent mobo..worth around 7k...and the total  comes to around 15.5k which is out of my budget ???
> 
> But if you can suggest be a good combination which can fit the budget then pls do.
> __________
> ...


Asus M2A-VM is recently launched mobo with ATI RS690 chipset.Its a decent performer IMO.Graphics is also decent enough.It consumes much lesser power[chipset] and runs cooler too.Depends on the price,whether it will be a good buy or no


----------



## shyamno (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry guys..for taking so much time of your's...My friend has decided..to go for C2D 1.8 GHz..and 965 chipset mobo...But deosn't know which 965 mobo is the best (not the extreme) performer..he has some constrain..on his budget..on motherboard..which is atmost 8k ....

So you guys..please suggest which 965 or any other good motherboard..should he go for Intel original or Asus or any other...please give the prices also..if anybody knows....(the board should have onboard graphics)..

hope to see some answer..quickly..


----------



## sam9s (Mar 26, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Sorry guys..for taking so much time of your's...My friend has decided..to go for C2D 1.8 GHz..and 965 chipset mobo...But deosn't know which 965 mobo is the best (not the extreme) performer..he has some constrain..on his budget..on motherboard..which is atmost 8k ....
> 
> So you guys..please suggest which 965 or any other good motherboard..should he go for Intel original or Asus or any other...please give the prices also..if anybody knows....(the board should have onboard graphics)..
> 
> hope to see some answer..quickly..



Ay P5B varient is absolute good to go.....


----------



## shyamno (Mar 27, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> Ay P5B varient is absolute good to go.....



It would have been very useful if you please...give a particular one or two..names.

Ok I am giving out the names of the P5B varient..you tell which one to go...

1) P5B-VM
2) P5B-V
3) P5B-VM SE
4) P5B-E
5) P5B-MX/WiFi-AP

These are all intel chipsets..Will it be useful to go for Nvidia...like

1) P5NSLI
2) P5N32-SLI Premium/WiFi-AP
3) P5N-E SLI
4) P5N32-E SLI

I don't know the prices of the models..and many of them may be out of my budget..So consider only which are within 8k..


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> It would have been very useful if you please...give a particular one or two..names.
> 
> Ok I am giving out the names of the P5B varient..you tell which one to go...
> 
> ...



Of all the boards listed above, P5B-E,P5N-E SLI,P5N32-E SLI are worth buying.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 29, 2007)

Does the..mobo with Nvidia chipsets have onboard graphics...I visited..the asus site but didn't got my answer..

If anyone can answer..pls..


----------



## assasin (Mar 29, 2007)

^^^  no they dont hav onboard gfx.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 29, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^  no they dont hav onboard gfx.



That mean's..for playing any games...I need a graphics card inserted in the PCI slot..

Not a single model of ASUS built Nvidia chipsets..contains..onboard graphics ?????

Guys..what is the difference between Intel P965 and G965..and which is better ???

Also..in the 965 series..what is the difference between the G965RY and G965WH..and which is better..

Is it better to go for Original Intel or Any other manufacturer..such as ASUS etc..??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 29, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> That mean's..for playing any games...I need a graphics card inserted in the PCI slot..
> 
> Not a single model of ASUS built Nvidia chipsets..contains..onboard graphics ?????
> 
> ...


 *Intel DG965RY (Rogers City; Classic Series)*

1. no RAID
2. no S/PDIF
3. STAC9227 5.1 Ch. HD audi


*Whereas has Intel DG965WH (Westchester; Media Series)*

1. RAID 0/1/10/5
2. STAC9271D 7.1 Ch. HD audio 
3. optical S/PDIF out. Supports Intel Viiv Technology.


----------



## shyamno (Mar 29, 2007)

So the 965WH will be a better choice..????Can anyone give the latest price..of this board..????

Will it be better than the ASUS P5B variant ???


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, DG965WH would be better. I specially got this MOBO from US . 

Not sure about Indian Price but it is around Rs6500. P5B have overclocking abilities while Intel MOBO dont have that but you have onboard GFX which only P5B-VM has.


----------



## assasin (Mar 29, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> That mean's..for playing any games...I need a graphics card inserted in the PCI slot..
> 
> Not a single model of ASUS built Nvidia chipsets..contains..onboard graphics ?????
> 
> ...


 
U'll hav 2 install a pci-e x16 gfx card not just 4 playing games but even for running ur pc if use any Asus nVidia 680i/650i chipset based boards.

P965 doesnt hav onboard gfx and G965 has onboarrd gfx.

if u want stability go for Intel original mobo,but if u want other features such as oc then buy Asus mobo


----------



## blacklight (Apr 1, 2007)

@george101 
JFYI .If u r not in a hurry to get ur new pc, wait a few weeks more.Intel is planning to cut core2duo prices [By almost 40% is what the websites suggest ] 
so more bang for your buck !!!


----------



## assasin (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^  it'll be may-june before Intel reduces price.
even i'm waiting for that price cut.


----------



## shyamno (Apr 7, 2007)

My friend finally bought 

AMD AM2 4200+ and M2NPV-VM both totally costing around Rs 9650...

Is that config OK ???

does the board have onboard graphics. upto what memory ??


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 8, 2007)

will this motherboard 'Intel DG965WH' support 8600GT or some 8 series card with direct X 10 ?


----------



## darklord (Apr 8, 2007)

All 8 series PCI Express cards will work on motherboards with PCIE 16X Slot


----------

